# Turmeric has anyone tried it on their horse?



## minwood (22 January 2014)

Hi I have been recommended to use turmeric on my copd pony has anyone tried it and what did you think? Just concerned as read it can make them fizzy ( all I need) but that is supposed to be them feeling better in themselves :-/ thanks!


----------



## YasandCrystal (22 January 2014)

I am using it on all of mine. Yes the old mare has become a rocket, but to me that is a fab result because it means that she is feeling so much better in herself. I expect that she will settle down once she realises that this painfree youthful feeling will stay with her.

It's like the old argumet - you buy a horse in 'poor' condition - you feed it up and worm it and it becomes 'Red Rum' and you then realise why it was kept so 'poor'.  The question is would you rather your pony comfortable and a bit lively or to continue with their copd and the restrictions that places on them?
It's worth trying - you can always take the pony off it if you have to, but I would say perservere for a month.


----------



## Meems (22 January 2014)

I'm just about to jump on the turmeric bandwagon, I ordered a bag and it has just arrived in the post.   Can anyone please advise as to how much I should feed to start with?   My horse is a 15.1hh cob cross (if that makes any difference).   Also should I be adding ground pepper to it, as I read on another thread??   She is fed Linseed oil anyway and I gather you're meant to add oil to it.

Many thanks.


----------



## YasandCrystal (22 January 2014)

Meems said:



			I'm just about to jump on the turmeric bandwagon, I ordered a bag and it has just arrived in the post.   Can anyone please advise as to how much I should feed to start with?   My horse is a 15.1hh cob cross (if that makes any difference).   Also should I be adding ground pepper to it, as I read on another thread??   She is fed Linseed oil anyway and I gather you're meant to add oil to it.

Many thanks.
		
Click to expand...

If you feed micronised linseed there is no need for any further oil to be added. I feed a heaped 20ml measure twice daily to mine and 9 twists of freshly ground black pepper.

If you join the facebook turmeric user group there is some great information in the Files section.  It is suggested that you start by feeding a teaspoon and then you can increase the amount. I confess I started with a 20ml scoop twice daily and within a week started heaping it. It's great stuff. I am taking tablets myself now also.


----------



## Meems (22 January 2014)

YasandCrystal said:



			If you feed micronised linseed there is no need for any further oil to be added. I feed a heaped 20ml measure twice daily to mine and 9 twists of freshly ground black pepper.

If you join the facebook turmeric user group there is some great information in the Files section.  It is suggested that you start by feeding a teaspoon and then you can increase the amount. I confess I started with a 20ml scoop twice daily and within a week started heaping it. It's great stuff. I am taking tablets myself now also.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'm quite excited by it (how sad am I!!).   I've been feeding Equiflex for a few years now which is OK, but just thought I'd give it a try as I keep hearing such good reviews.


----------



## pines of rome (22 January 2014)

Yes, I have joined the FB group and Have started using it, just adding a teaspoon in each feed
with the pepper and linseed, I will see how he goes and add more when he gets used to it! Bit worried about him feeling to good though as I already have to give him a calmer, as he can be such a silly spooky twit out on the road!!!!


----------



## Shadrid (22 January 2014)

I have been using it for 3 weeks on my 17 year old cob mare. Started off with one heaped teaspoon as she is also on Cosequine and half sachet of Danilon per day but have just increased to two heaped teaspoons. Since the increase I have noticed that she is much perkier and although not ridden atm I am having to watch her ground manners as she has always been quite an opinionated mare!

However I'm also doing clicker training with her which she is responding to really well and will hopefully counteract any 'over enthusiasm'  if in fact the turmeric is doing the trick and making her feel better (which is great!).

I may have to experiment with dosage and a period without either or both of the above supplements because there is no point stuffing her with things she doesn't need.

She gets very itchy in the summer as well so time will tell if this improves with the turmeric.

Would also advise joining the FB group.
x


----------



## Bertolie (22 January 2014)

My 20 year old gelding has been on it for a few months and I can see a change.  He has low grade bilateral hock arthritis and is definitely perkier.  His winter coat is usually quite dull but its lovely and shiny this year as well! I feed 2 x 10ml scoops per day with a glug of olive oil and fresh ground black pepper.

And I agree that it doesn't fizz them up just makes them feel better


----------



## Regandal (22 January 2014)

I'm giving it to both mine.  My old lad was recently diagnosed with arthritis in both hocks, and has been on daily danilon for a few months.  Started the turmeric about a month ago, and the difference is literally jaw dropping.  I've got my horse back.  Which makes me wonder just how much pain/discomfort he was in, they are so generous and stoic.  He's on a heaped tablespoon twice daily.  I also take it for painful joints and cannot believe the difference.  Good grief I sound like a salesman!


----------



## Megibo (22 January 2014)

No but I am about to start mine on it  

Hoping it does something for my welshies sweet itch too.


----------



## Joanne4584 (22 January 2014)

Where do you get it from? I'm looking into using something for my arthritic gelding. He's just been retired with kissing spine and I'd rather try something like that than sticking him on bute.


----------



## Ashgrove (22 January 2014)

I started both my boys on it today 

Horse one, a 16 year old Standard bred ex racer with joints that need a bit of help.

Horse two, a 7 year old appaloosa with itchy skin.

Really looking forward to seeing the results


----------



## minwood (22 January 2014)

You can get it from most supermarkets and from Indian shops! I need to try it really regardless of how she may react otherwise I fear we will lose her as she's heaving more now than she did do, she's only 10  . That Facebook page for turmeric users has brill advice!


----------



## MrsNorris (22 January 2014)

Have also started mine on it today to help with stiffness behind, only used a level teaspoonful and he wasn't keen, hope I can persuade him to eat it in amounts large enough to make a difference. 
Anyone else have trouble with palatability?


----------



## irishdraft (22 January 2014)

Yes Im having trouble with palatability with my mare who i really would like to get onto turmeric, have tried miniscule amounts in her feed in various ways but no she will not touch it, although my younger horse is now eating it ok, i have just seen a recipe for cooked treats made of oats, linseed etc so may now try something like that for her but shes a fussy old bat lol


----------



## Regandal (22 January 2014)

I had to start off with miniscule quantities, then discovered that it was the added oil that he didn't like.  I don't use oil now as he gets micronised linseed and a little alfa a oil feed.


----------



## Meems (22 January 2014)

Joanne4584 said:



			Where do you get it from? I'm looking into using something for my arthritic gelding. He's just been retired with kissing spine and I'd rather try something like that than sticking him on bute.
		
Click to expand...

I ordered mine from Ebay.   Got a 3kg bag for just under £13 with free postage and packing.   I'm assuming this was cheaper than buying it from the high street although I didn't really shop around, I was just keen to get my hands on the stuff!


----------



## MrsNorris (22 January 2014)

Meems said:



			I ordered mine from Ebay.   Got a 3kg bag for just under £13 with free postage and packing.   I'm assuming this was cheaper than buying it from the high street although I didn't really shop around, I was just keen to get my hands on the stuff!
		
Click to expand...

My local asian supermarket is selling it for £2.99 a kilo, couldn't believe it was so cheap, won't do me any good if I can't get it into him though! 

Is everyone doing the black pepper thing too? I'm giving it with linseed and a few twists of pepper, maybe its the pepper he doesn't like?


----------



## EmmaC78 (22 January 2014)

Joanne4584 said:



			Where do you get it from? I'm looking into using something for my arthritic gelding. He's just been retired with kissing spine and I'd rather try something like that than sticking him on bute.
		
Click to expand...

I just ordered some from asiancookshop.co.uk and it was £10.99plus 3.75 postage for 5kg.


----------



## LilMissy (22 January 2014)

What is with the Tumeric?? I seem to have missed something!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (22 January 2014)

I'm not on FB so can someone please enlighten me too?


----------



## Soup Dragon (23 January 2014)

Turmeric is a spice that has anti-inflammatory effect.
It is useful for lots of conditions - to me it seemed to be such a cure all I was very sceptical.
However as neither Newmarket Joint Supplement or Devil's Claw made any difference to my pony's arthritis I though I would give it a go as it was cheap!
Since then I cannot believe the change, though pony needs to get fit again as she was almost retired.
It also has had a beneficial effect on her COPD - I have put her back on a straw bed to try and save money and she seems fine so far.


----------



## YasandCrystal (23 January 2014)

Turmeric has been found to be beneficial for a myriad of complaints such as skin conditions, cancer, sarcoids, arthritis, laminitis etc.  Below are 20 benefits of Turmeric (taken from the FB group and written bu Doug English the vet who has set the page up with others)

The active ingredient in turmeric is curcumin. Tumeric has been used for over 2500 years in India, where it was most likely first used as a dye.
The medicinal properties of this spice have been slowly revealing themselves over the centuries. Long known for its anti-inflammatory properties, recent research has revealed that turmeric is a natural wonder, proving beneficial in the treatment of many different health conditions from cancer to Alzheimer's disease.
Here are 20 reasons to add turmeric to your diet:
1. It is a natural antiseptic and antibacterial agent, useful in disinfecting cuts and burns.
2. When combined with cauliflower, it has shown to prevent prostate cancer and stop the growth of existing prostate cancer.
3. Prevented breast cancer from spreading to the lungs in mice.
4. May prevent melanoma and cause existing melanoma cells to commit suicide.
5. Reduces the risk of childhood leukemia.
6. Is a natural liver detoxifier.
7. May prevent and slow the progression of Alzheimer's disease by removing amyloyd plaque buildup in the brain.
8. May prevent metastases from occurring in many different forms of cancer.
9. It is a potent natural anti-inflammatory that works as well as many anti-inflammatory drugs but without the side effects.
10. Has shown promise in slowing the progression of multiple sclerosis in mice.
11. Is a natural painkiller and cox-2 inhibitor.
12. May aid in fat metabolism and help in weight management.
13. Has long been used in Chinese medicine as a treatment for depression.
14. Because of its anti-inflammatory properties, it is a natural treatment for arthritis and rheumatoid arthritis.
15. Boosts the effects of chemo drug paclitaxel and reduces its side effects.
16. Promising studies are underway on the effects of turmeric on pancreatic cancer.
17. Studies are ongoing in the positive effects of turmeric on multiple myeloma.
18. Has been shown to stop the growth of new blood vessels in tumors.
19. Speeds up wound healing and assists in remodeling of damaged skin.
20. May help in the treatment of psoriasis and other inflammatory skin conditions.
Turmeric can be taken in powder or pill form. It is available in pill form in most health food stores, usually in 250-500mg capsules.
Once you start using turmeric on a regular basis, it's fun to find new ways to use it in recipes. My favorite way to use it is to add a pinch of it to egg salad. It adds a nice flavor and gives the egg salad a rich yellow hue.
Contraindications: Turmeric should not be used by people with gallstones or bile obstruction. Though turmeric is often used by pregnant women, it is important to consult with a doctor before doing so as turmeric can be a uterine stimulant.


----------



## 2ndtimearound (23 January 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm just popping out of my *lurkerhood* to say thanks for this thread!  Although I don't have my own horse, I do have inflamatory arthritis and after doing a little digging online I'm going to give this a try on myself.


----------



## NellRosk (23 January 2014)

Does anyone know if it's safe to feed long term? I'm guessing it should be as it's a spice and not a drug but I know you shouldn't feed garlic long term as it damages the good bacteria in the stomach.


----------



## YasandCrystal (23 January 2014)

NellRosk it's interesting you mention Garlic as the vet on the turmeric fb page suggests that he and every colleague he knows have never recommended Garlic being fed to horses for the past 15 years now as it is known to cause anaemia.

2ndtimearound - I am taking it too as is my son who has ezcema. I buy the tablets from Healthspan.


----------



## NellRosk (23 January 2014)

YasandCrystal said:



			NellRosk it's interesting you mention Garlic as the vet on the turmeric fb page suggests that he and every colleague he knows have never recommended Garlic being fed to horses for the past 15 years now as it is known to cause anaemia.
		
Click to expand...

So if a vet recommends it it should be okay? Looking to give it to my mare who's only 4 and obviously don't want it to do any damage!


----------



## 2ndtimearound (23 January 2014)

YasandCrystal said:



			2ndtimearound - I am taking it too as is my son who has ezcema. I buy the tablets from Healthspan.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'll have a look at them.


----------



## YasandCrystal (23 January 2014)

NellRosk said:



			So if a vet recommends it it should be okay? Looking to give it to my mare who's only 4 and obviously don't want it to do any damage!
		
Click to expand...

The vet who set up the user group did so to give interested people access to information and studies carried out on turmeric use and in return the group/page welcomes feedback also. I think it is up to you to make up your own mind if you believe it to be beneficial for your animals or use yourself and whether to try it. The vet extols the great properties of turmeric, but he is in no position to say that you should use it or that you shouldn't pursue conventional treatments etc.

I am giving it to my 4 yr old who has advanced ringbone - I am hoping this will help her.


----------



## Finn (23 January 2014)

YasandCrystal said:



			I am using it on all of mine. Yes the old mare has become a rocket, but to me that is a fab result because it means that she is feeling so much better in herself. I expect that she will settle down once she realises that this painfree youthful feeling will stay with her.

It's like the old argumet - you buy a horse in 'poor' condition - you feed it up and worm it and it becomes 'Red Rum' and you then realise why it was kept so 'poor'.  The question is would you rather your pony comfortable and a bit lively or to continue with their copd and the restrictions that places on them?
It's worth trying - you can always take the pony off it if you have to, but I would say perservere for a month.
		
Click to expand...

Hi,

Sorry to hijack the thread but is Tumeric good for horses with COPD? My mare sufferes with COPD and I have tried the usual suppliements for it but doesnt seem to make any difference.


----------



## YasandCrystal (23 January 2014)

Finn said:



			Hi,

Sorry to hijack the thread but is Tumeric good for horses with COPD? My mare sufferes with COPD and I have tried the usual suppliements for it but doesnt seem to make any difference.
		
Click to expand...

The fb group has a file on COPD and some anecdotal success and some detailed study facts and information (too much to copy to here). I really recommend you join the group and click on the 'files' tab and look at the topics available. I have copied 2 comments from the group below, blanking their names:-


xxxxxxx Yes, its anti inflammatory has improved my horses breathing no end!
56 minutes ago · Like


xxxxxxxx My horse has been on inhalers for years ,this year he hasn't had any and hasn't coughed ,he is eating hay instead of haylage.In years gone by he would have coughed like crazy with hay,I can only assume it's the Turmeric that's helped him 
11 minutes ago · Like


----------



## Finn (23 January 2014)

YasandCrystal said:



			The fb group has a file on COPD and some anecdotal success and some detailed study facts and information (too much to copy to here). I really recommend you join the group and click on the 'files' tab and look at the topics available. I have copied 2 comments from the group below, blanking their names:-


xxxxxxx Yes, its anti inflammatory has improved my horses breathing no end!
56 minutes ago · Like


xxxxxxxx My horse has been on inhalers for years ,this year he hasn't had any and hasn't coughed ,he is eating hay instead of haylage.In years gone by he would have coughed like crazy with hay,I can only assume it's the Turmeric that's helped him 
11 minutes ago · Like
		
Click to expand...

Oh wow! Thankyou so much for that info. 

Sorry I'm being a pain and havent read all the replies but does anyone know the name of this group on FB to join and where would I get Tumeric from? Im assuming I dont just walk into the local supermarket and buy it off the shelf?


----------



## YasandCrystal (23 January 2014)

fb group is called Turmeric user group and you need to request to join. I buy 5kg turmeric from the Asian Cookshop online for £10.99 + postage. They also do coconut oil, I tend to use micronised linseed and you can buy a cheap pepper mill with peppercorns for 89p in ALdi.


----------



## HeresHoping (23 January 2014)

Finn said:



			Oh wow! Thankyou so much for that info. 

Sorry I'm being a pain and havent read all the replies but does anyone know the name of this group on FB to join and where would I get Tumeric from? Im assuming I dont just walk into the local supermarket and buy it off the shelf?
		
Click to expand...

Turmeric User Group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/415313751866609/


----------



## Finn (23 January 2014)

YasandCrystal said:



			fb group is called Turmeric user group and you need to request to join. I buy 5kg turmeric from the Asian Cookshop online for £10.99 + postage. They also do coconut oil, I tend to use micronised linseed and you can buy a cheap pepper mill with peppercorns for 89p in ALdi.
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou so much.

I have just requested to join the group

xxx


----------



## Finn (23 January 2014)

Hereshoping said:



			Turmeric User Group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/415313751866609/

Click to expand...

Thankyou for sending me this link,. I have just requested to join the group

xxx


----------



## dianchi (23 January 2014)

Im trying mine on it at the moment!


----------



## puss (23 January 2014)

Iv put my 23 cob on it he has major leg problem hes now jog trotting on roads. Hes always been a nanny horse now I need something to nanny him as become quite naughty and because hes old hes getting away with it for the moment.


----------



## LeneHorse (24 January 2014)

I've decided to try my mare on it - a couple of questions. Is it ok to give it to a cushings horse that is already getting prascend and agnus cascus? Secondly, is the oil and black pepper essntial or can you just feed the turmeric powder mixed into a feed. I experimented this morning ad she happiliy ate a large teaspoon of turmeric mixed through a few soaked pony nuts


----------



## dianchi (24 January 2014)

The oil and pepper aids absorption, you will get a much lower update without these


----------



## Meems (24 January 2014)

dianchi said:



			The oil and pepper aids absorption, you will get a much lower update without these
		
Click to expand...

How many twists of pepper do you start off with?   I'm about to start my horse on this and am seriously excited!


----------



## Megibo (24 January 2014)

Meems said:



			How many twists of pepper do you start off with?   I'm about to start my horse on this and am seriously excited!
		
Click to expand...

According to the facebook group it is 6-8 grinds I think


----------



## Meems (24 January 2014)

Thank you Megibo.  I've managed to find an out-of-date tub of black peppercorns but no grinder!   Might have to start my mare on Sunday now.


----------



## maree t (24 January 2014)

I am another member of the group on facebook. I started taking it just after xmas as the amount of pain relief I was taking was getting out of hand, I have arthritis in hip knee and ankle on one leg . Within a short space of time the swelling went down and I havent taken any drugs since. Somebody then posted about psoriasis, I then realised mine had gone !!. i keep telling everyone to just try it. I cant believe how much difference it makes. There is so much info on the user group it is worth reading for so many different problems. I but it at the wholesalers now as with 3 dogs and 5 horses on it we do get through some without me !!!! i add pepper and olive oil as they recommend


----------



## LeneHorse (25 January 2014)

A bit of a setback with 'project turmeric'  - she was happily eating the turmeric mixed with a handful of pony nuts. Today I introduced olive oil to the mix (still to get black pepper - I am trying one ingredient at a time as I know how fussy she can be). She thought I was trying to poison her with the olive oil and totally rejected the feed, despite being left in the box with nothing else to eat for an hour. She was furious and dug up her bed so I gave up and put her hay in.
Will it do her any good just to get the turmeric without the extras or is this a waste of time?

PS you are all invited to mine tonite for breadsticks dipped in extra virgin olive oil


----------



## Bangagin (25 January 2014)

For humans wanting to try this capsules are currently £9.49 for 90 here:

http://www.woodshealth.com/W278?gclid=CIzxrN7ombwCFQQGwwodLSsA3w


----------



## MrsNorris (25 January 2014)

LeneHorse said:



			A bit of a setback with 'project turmeric'  - she was happily eating the turmeric mixed with a handful of pony nuts. Today I introduced olive oil to the mix (still to get black pepper - I am trying one ingredient at a time as I know how fussy she can be). She thought I was trying to poison her with the olive oil and totally rejected the feed, despite being left in the box with nothing else to eat for an hour. She was furious and dug up her bed so I gave up and put her hay in.
Will it do her any good just to get the turmeric without the extras or is this a waste of time?

PS you are all invited to mine tonite for breadsticks dipped in extra virgin olive oil 

Click to expand...

Give it with micronised linseed, most horses like it and it contains all the oil you need.  
Also had trouble for the first few feeds, but horse is now licking the bowl clean, so dont give up!


----------



## mandwhy (25 January 2014)

Yeah I'd give the linseed a try as it is not 'oily' in texture, if you don't want to buy a big bag of it then go to the cereal section in Aldi, they sell small bags of milled linseed for like 3 pounds. 

I think I'm going to get some tablets, I am always so achey with some sort if ailment going on so it can't hurt, I also can't take most anti inflammatories as they give me terrible stomach pains. I shall report back with results!

I do have a wee welshie who is only 2, she has stiff hocks so it may be worth a try on her too, although not sure she needs to be any more whizzy ;-)


----------



## LeneHorse (25 January 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion about getting a small packet of the linseed from Aldi - I'll give that a try.


----------



## littleshetland (25 January 2014)

Do you think that the oils included in some types of horse feeds (especially veteran horse feeds) would be enough to help 'activate' the effects of the turmeric ?,


----------



## Joanne4584 (28 January 2014)

How is everyone getting on? I've decided to start my boy on it to see how it helps his arthritis and kissing spine. I might also try it on my dog too for his arthritis.


----------



## ktj1891 (28 January 2014)

Yes just for general well being, haven't noticed anything different really!


----------



## paulineh (28 January 2014)

I have 3 horses my dogs and myself on it. So far I have seen improvement in my dogs and myself. One of the horses is on it as a preventative , one because age ( she is 24) and she coughs a bit and the third because she has Navicular, side bone and damage to the coffin joint.

I have seen improvement in the mare that coughs but not the others yet.


----------



## maree t (28 January 2014)

It is really worth joining the facebook group, there is so much info about dosage and tricks to get them eating it. Mine all love it and wolf it down thankfully. One of my dogs is on the same amount as one of the ponies so you do have to try adjusting quantities for releif from specific problems .
I have ended up losing weight aswell BONUS !!


----------



## Nessa4 (29 January 2014)

Wish I'd known about this three years ago - might have still had my OH!!  May have to take it myself  (horse is only rising three and ails for nothing) - I, on the other hand...............!


----------



## Meems (29 January 2014)

I've put off starting it for another week, due to the fact that my normally sensible horse kept tanking off with me, which is not like her at all.    Had I fed it to her I would have then sworn it was the effects of the turmeric.    So it's on the backburner till next weekend!


----------



## Joanne4584 (29 January 2014)

I have just ordered some and I can't wait to start using it. I got olive oil and the pepper but no shops round here sell turmeric, so I had to order it online. I hope it works.


----------



## LeneHorse (29 January 2014)

Mine is wolfing down the turmeric and black pepper mixed with a few soaked pony nuts. We had a setback when she refused to take the olive oil but i have now acquired some linseed (from Aldi as suggested) and this will be introduced tomorrow. Fingers crossed it is well received by fussy madam!


----------



## Joanne4584 (30 January 2014)

Bertie is currently on Equine America Cortaflex HA but I'm about to run out. Do you think I should keep him on it while introducing the turmeric?


----------



## lea840 (1 February 2014)

I started feeding my cob on it 2 weeks ago and my friend started her Friesian on it at the same time... Well what can I say, the results have been very good so far. Coblett & Friesian have both been on Glucosamine for 12 months, with a small improvement in their way of going.

 I tried it on the recommendation of the chiropractor who came out to the horses 2 weeks ago, she was telling us about her 32 year old horse that the vet wrote off 6 years ago and told her to PTS. She did some research and tried her horse on Turmeric and has never looked back, he has gone from a PTS case to full time work 6 days a week.

 Any way, we started the girls on the Turmeric 2 weeks ago and with in a few days noticed a difference, Friesian was much more forward going and rider having to work less to keep her going. Coblett started doing a lap of the school before settling to eat her breakfast (which she has outside in the school whilst I muck out) 

 Yesterday I let Coblett out into the school for her afternoon play and she was like a spring lamb, vertical wasn't the word ha ha she was diving about everywhere, rearing like I've never seen, bucking and generally having a ball, playing on her own 

 The swelling in her back feltocks has reduced more each day, still apparent but no where near as bad.

 Its important that you feed the Turmeric with oil and pepper, it won't absorb into your horse without, so you would be wasting your time feeding it. 

 I started off with a teaspoon of turmeric, a glug of oil and 10 turns on the pepper mill (It has to be freshly ground pepper, not pre ground stuff) now she is on a tablespoon, 15 turns on the pepper mill and a good glug of oil.

 I trotted coblett up for the chiropractor on Thursday when she came to do her 2nd treatment, 2 weeks ago I almost had to get a schooling whip to trot coblett up, on Thursday she trotted me up the yard


----------



## Joanne4584 (2 February 2014)

That's great news  I hope I get good results with Bertie. I started with a teaspoons worth today (with the pepper and oil) but he refused to touch it. After about 10 minutes he very carefully picked the carrots out then refused to go anywhere near it.

I tested him with just his usual feed with pepper and olive oil and he ate that, so it looks like I am going to have to start off with a sprinkle of turmeric to try and get him used to it.


----------



## Meems (2 February 2014)

I started my mare on it yesterday, just a level teaspoon.   I stood back waiting for some kind of reaction but she just wolfed it down, I'm not even sure she noticed anything different.   So today I gave her a good heaped teaspoon and again, she ate it fine.   I thought I'd introduce the pepper next week.


----------



## Joanne4584 (3 February 2014)

Well today Bertie got a pinch of it in his dinner and he still sniffed his feed and looked at it funny! He ate 3/4 of his feed so I hope he didn't somehow manage to pick out the bits without the turmeric. I never realised he was so fussy despite having him for 4 years!


----------



## lisabethm (17 June 2015)

Global herbs sell turmeric ready mixed with black pepper, so you just need to add micronised linseed or flax oil. I've got my mare on it for the first time post first ever episode of lammi. It's turned my normally laid back cob into a complete nut job. I'm giving it a good few weeks to see if it wears off a bit and cutting the dose down as well. 
Tempted to split the tub and use it myself for my aches and pains, see if i get some of her energy as well!


----------



## Sukistokes2 (17 June 2015)

lisabethm said:



			Global herbs sell turmeric ready mixed with black pepper, so you just need to add micronised linseed or flax oil. I've got my mare on it for the first time post first ever episode of lammi. It's turned my normally laid back cob into a complete nut job. I'm giving it a good few weeks to see if it wears off a bit and cutting the dose down as well. 
Tempted to split the tub and use it myself for my aches and pains, see if i get some of her energy as well!
		
Click to expand...

Hi, having read all the blurb that I can find on this, the general consensuses is that the active ingredient in the black pepper, which activates the active ingredient in the turmeric, breaks down really quickly. Therefore in order to get the most effective result the black pepper needs to be freshly added.   So while I do use global herbs I sill add fresh black pepper. 
Also with the oil I have found you need to be careful what sort you give to a cob, its like feeding them pure energy. I use olive oil and it seems not to heat my cob up as much. Also be careful to give as little oil as possible as it can really give them the squits.


----------



## lisabethm (17 June 2015)

Thanks. I didn't realise that about the pepper. I bought the global herbs as occasionally someone else feeds her for me. She's been on flax for a while for skin and coat condition, particularly as she's prone to feather mites, hence why  I was wondering if it may be the turmeric that may be doing it.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (17 June 2015)

lisabethm said:



			Thanks. I didn't realise that about the pepper. I bought the global herbs as occasionally someone else feeds her for me. She's been on flax for a while for skin and coat condition, particularly as she's prone to feather mites, hence why  I was wondering if it may be the turmeric that may be doing it.
		
Click to expand...

Nah.....It s the oil, great to feed if you need a boost! Try pig oil and sulfur for the mites. Cod liver oil is great for skin and coat,


----------



## Molly's mum (23 June 2015)

I'm giving to my Mare who was dx with severe hock arthritis.  she takes Bute (1/2 am and 1 pm) at the moment along with Glucosamine/chondroitin/MSM in the evening and for the past 10 days I've been giving her turmeric in the morning.  I have also restricted the area she has to graze.  Yesterday I noticed she was limping less...significantly less I think.  I only give her 2tsps in the morning so far as palatability was an issue but now she's used to the taste she doesn't seem to mind it.

My horses are at grass year round (hay in the winter naturally) so apart from treats don't get 'fed' so I process 1/2 an apple put that into the bottom of a feed scoop, sprinkle the turmeric on top that and I crush Spillers minty treats and sprinkle that on top of the turmeric.  As each day goes by I need to use less crushed treat.   The moistness of the apple stops her from snorting it out of the bowl (and all over me!!) but I guess if you add oil to it that would do the same.  I have a recipe for Turmeric paste using oil and black pepper but haven't tried that as what I'm doing seems to be working when Tilden, cartrophen and a steroid injection into the joint didn't!

Good luck, hope it works for you too.


----------



## laura_nash (23 June 2015)

I gave it to both my boys for about 2 months late winter as a bit of an experiment.  Didn't bother with the black pepper as looking at the science behind it that is important for humans but not convinced for horses (they can digest it fine without).  They already get micronised linseed in the winter.  

They were both definitely perkier on the turmeric, the biggest difference was my daughter's pony ("aged" rescue pony) who suddenly took to jumping out of the field!  They also love the taste and lick the bowl to try and get more.  My cob has COPD but its very under control, so didn't really notice any improvement in that.

I'm not keen to have them on it continuously long term but plan to give them a few months on it in autumn and again in late winter.


----------



## touchstone (23 June 2015)

Tried it on my mare and saw no difference whatsoever.


----------



## maree t (23 June 2015)

How much were you feeding Touchstone ? how much pepper and what oil ?


----------



## touchstone (23 June 2015)

I managed to get up to a tablespoon twice a day with about 8 twists of pepper and a mugful of micronised linseed.


----------



## YasandCrystal (23 June 2015)

Touchstone has your mare got arthritic changes?   All of mine get it and live it and my mare with ringbone is sound and she has had no recurrence of sarcoids either.  I now use the Global Herbs with black pepper in it. I believe it's important for the bio availability in the gut but do no concur it needs to be fresh. My herbalist says piperine does not degrade over time.


----------



## touchstone (23 June 2015)

She is elderly (22)and the vet suspected she might have ringbone starting about six years ago.  This is the first year she's shown obvious discomfort though, so she is given an occasional bute.   I suspect that the changes may be too advanced for the turmeric to make any difference, or she simply isn't responding to it.   She also has cushings which could be playing a part too.   I am still feeding it, it is so cheap that I might as well!


----------



## YasandCrystal (23 June 2015)

Touchstone I know it doesn't work for every horse. I have 5 horses and 3 are benefitting. I suspect my youngster doesn't need it and I had to stop with my veteran pony as he got bad diarrhoea. 
I think if it works no condition is too bad to benefit to some extent. Are you sure of the quality of the turmeric you are using?  I now prefer to use the Global Herbs stuff as the curcumin content is guaranteed.


----------



## MuddyTB (23 June 2015)

I'm another who hasn't seen any benefit. I think it's definitely worth trying on any horse, it's cheap and works in a lot of cases but sadly doesn't work for all.

Mine has hock spavins and itchy skin from allergy issues. I was hopeful I would see improvement in at least one of these but not seen any.
He was on 1 tbsp turmeric twice a day with pepper and linseed and it was good stuff with guaranteed curcumin content too.

Trust him to be difficult!


----------



## peanut (23 June 2015)

I haven't read the whole thread so apologies if this has already been said, but there is the Turmeric Users Group on Facebook with loads of information on feeding/results etc


----------



## Shoei (23 June 2015)

I've just started my lad on it... Any tips to stop the Orange lips??!!! I wipe his face after every meal but it sticks!! On the plus side he loves it!


----------



## Deltaflyer (23 June 2015)

Shoei said:



			I've just started my lad on it... Any tips to stop the Orange lips??!!! I wipe his face after every meal but it sticks!! On the plus side he loves it!
		
Click to expand...

I feed my grey and white boy turmeric and not only does he get yellow lips (and moustache when I forget to trim it) but any part of his body he scratches with his nose goes yellow too LOL He hasn't fizzed up on it (I wouldn't have minded if he had as I like 'em sharp) but his coat is beautiful this year compared to last summer when it seemed quite coarse.


----------



## maree t (23 June 2015)

The facebook group run by an aussie vet is the best place for advice . 
In perspective one of my dogs has a heaped tablespoon of turmeric, 25 grinds of pepper and olive oil a day .
One of my ponies has a cup of T , 40 grinds of pepper and 2 cups of linseed per day .
You can keep upping the amount until you find the right amount that helps.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (23 June 2015)

I take the paste form and have definitely benefitted. The horse has powder, pepper, oil. I asked the vet to check a little sarcoids that had reappeared, she confirms it's gone. Don't know if it's the turmeric, but I'm delighted. He's definitely a bit more fizzy, tho.


----------



## Barnacle (23 June 2015)

When something is presented as a cure-all, it is likely a cure-nothing. The idea that it would do anything useful for horses has come from the long-standing belief that it is a cure-all in humans. Besides the fact that this is unsupported by evidence in the first place, it does not follow that what works on people should work on horses. The turmeric bandwagon is something I'm inclined to rant about so I won't go into it. 

But here's a good article for everyone to read: http://www.horsecollaborative.com/but-it-works-for-me/

Turmeric may be helpful in treating cancer (in rats) and possibly has anti-bacterial/fungal properties (which is very unremarkable mind you - a lot of things are anti-bacterial and anti-fungal, e.g. alcohol or lime juice). Some clinical trials are currently underway. In humans it can cause kidney stones - there is no telling what it would do to a horse. On balance, I would not give turmeric to a horse without knowing more about its effects. It may cause long-term damage that has gone unreported.

Incidentally, chemically-speaking, there is absolutely no reason fizzyness would be an outcome of feeding turmeric. The fact that people report this consistently is a fairly clear indicator of confirmation bias.


----------



## YasandCrystal (24 June 2015)

Barnacle I only go by my own experience and my horses have certainly benefitted from turmeric, so much so that other horse health professionals have started using it and recommending it too. 
It's not just mass bias, if you join the Turmeric user Group on facebook you can view the files and actually see the photographic evidence of some frankly horrendous jaw dropping sarcoids and tumours diminished to the tiniest sore via turmeric.
Turmeric also forms the basis of many market hoof and joint supplements and has done for some time - were you unaware of this?  The user group set up by a vet has just established maximum bioavailability of the curcumin via the gut through the use of piperine and Virgin oils.
I have spoken with the herbalist I use and he has always used turmeric in his formulas. 

As for the fizziness - it is not fizziness it is increased mobility and comfort which in turn brings forwards ness of course in a horse which may have had pain or discomfort. Turmeric acts as a heavy anti oxidant and anti inflammatory which is why people have been able to replace regular bute with it. This in itself has to be a great thing and not bias.
People have reported their lame horses sound and I very much doubt this is just mass worldwide hysteria.
I always as a young person fed my horses added salt to their feeds and I still do so now. Many people would dismiss this as unnecessary but if you look at some of the facts and how only added salt can correct potassium inbalances in horses and the behaviours this can change it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Molly's mum (24 June 2015)

I always as a young person fed my horses added salt to their feeds and I still do so now. Many people would dismiss this as unnecessary but if you look at some of the facts and how only added salt can correct potassium inbalances in horses and the behaviours this can change it makes perfect sense.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for that response on Turmeric Yas...very interesting and helpful for me especially.  However I was particularly interested in this part of your post as I had a dog with Primary Addisons Disease where maintaining the equilibrium between sodium and potassium is critical.  For years I kept salt well away from my boy until a major crash occurred and we couldn't stabilise him.  Research led me to a fledgling online support group where someone told me to add salt.  My vet was horrified, I was terrified but my boy was dying so I had nothing to lose.  I gave it to him that evening and by the next the morning I was trying to stop him barking for his breakfast whilst I took the call from the vet telling me to go ahead and give him salt!  I am aware of course that horses can have cushings but was unaware that added salt was an advantage.  As mine are at grass they have a mineral block would, this be sufficient salt?


----------



## hollyandivy123 (24 June 2015)

barnacle if you would like to look at the link this will give you an overview of scientific publications good or bad on turmeric

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/?term=turmeric+role+in+treatment

some you should be able to open due to open access policy

happy reading


----------



## YasandCrystal (24 June 2015)

Molly's mum that's a great story about your dog. I have one about a client of my husband who after 18 months and on vets recommendation was going to have her itchy pony pts. He couldn't bare to be groomed and he rubbed himself raw if he was ever allowed near a stable or post. He had to be kept in a fully electrified paddock. The vets had tested him for everything possible. I advised before age pts to give him sea salt 2 tablespoons a day for a trial. Within 2 weeks he was back to a normal pony.
In answer to the saltlick question - no a lick will never suffice. You have to add 2 tablespoons to feed.  Take a look at this very interesting website www.calmhealthyhorses.com it really explains about adding salt.


----------



## spottybotty (24 June 2015)

Barnacle said:



			When something is presented as a cure-all, it is likely a cure-nothing. The idea that it would do anything useful for horses has come from the long-standing belief that it is a cure-all in humans. Besides the fact that this is unsupported by evidence in the first place, it does not follow that what works on people should work on horses. The turmeric bandwagon is something I'm inclined to rant about so I won't go into it. 

But here's a good article for everyone to read: http://www.horsecollaborative.com/but-it-works-for-me/

Turmeric may be helpful in treating cancer (in rats) and possibly has anti-bacterial/fungal properties (which is very unremarkable mind you - a lot of things are anti-bacterial and anti-fungal, e.g. alcohol or lime juice). Some clinical trials are currently underway. In humans it can cause kidney stones - there is no telling what it would do to a horse. On balance, I would not give turmeric to a horse without knowing more about its effects. It may cause long-term damage that has gone unreported.

Incidentally, chemically-speaking, there is absolutely no reason fizzyness would be an outcome of feeding turmeric. The fact that people report this consistently is a fairly clear indicator of confirmation bias.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with Barnacle.


----------



## Spreebok (24 June 2015)

Barnacle, I was reaaalllly sceptical of it, still am for a lot of it's touted properties (I'm again one of the cure-all = cure-nothing people), but I can say that since I put my pony on it to see if it would help her itchy, sore skin, it actually has! 
I only decided to give it a whizz as it was £10 for a 2kg tub and I had money burning a hole in my pocket lmao, I wasn't expecting anything but a yellow moustache to amuse me twice a day!
It also seems to be helping keep the flies off her more exposed bits, her udders have significantly less bites on them when she comes in now since I started using it, and the flies here are horrendous and only getting worse!

Of course, like I said, I'm sceptical of it's cancer/sarcoid curing properties, I am of any herbal thing that claims to be a cancer curer. But for itchy skin? Seems to have helped!


----------



## southerncomfort (24 June 2015)

spottybotty said:



			I agree with Barnacle.
		
Click to expand...

Me too.  Tried it on my pony.  Nothing.  Tried it on me.  Suffered small stomach bleed.

The benefits have been wildly exaggerated in my view and much more research needs to be done.

The turmeric FB page is a bit scary, and they have not time for doubters!


----------



## Toffee44 (24 June 2015)

Not sure if its the coolstance copra or the turmeric but our 26yr old TB was bouncing about today during a canter up a small hill, head up, ears pricked and bouncy. 

She has only been on both for week and a half but today she was a different horse.


----------



## Pigeon (24 June 2015)

Yeah, gave him about half a tea spoon with his feed and he had a massive allergic reaction, went into shock and nearly died. 

That was a fun night.

I know that such a response is pretty rare and can be caused by anything, but it did teach me to be very cautious when trying new feedstuffs, especially something that's not actually tested on horses. I dread to think what would have happened if I'd chucked the bucket over the wall last thing at night and left him to it.


----------



## JDee (24 June 2015)

I'd be wanting to know what was in turmeric that actually made a difference
Sorry to sound negative but I've eaten plenty of the stuff in curries and it did nothing at all to ease any of my ills or make me feel livelier!!!
I do know that its high in iron and combined with a high iron level in other feeds including grazing land that could be a real no no for healthy hooves


----------



## YasandCrystal (24 June 2015)

It's curcumin that makes the difference JDee. Curcumin is attributed with the anti inflammatory and anti oxidant properties making it ideal to ease the pain of arthritic changes. Not a cure but a good clear out of toxins for more mobility and comfort is brilliant. Hence not all trials work as you have to be assured of the curcumin content in the turmeric you buy. The human curcumin tablets are too strong for animals and people are advised to take a break after 3 months. I lost a stone in weight when I was taking them.
Good quality turmeric is actually quite expensive so I now buy the Global Herbs guaranteed 3% 2kg tubs.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (24 June 2015)

YasandCrystal said:



			It's curcumin that makes the difference JDee. Curcumin is attributed with the anti inflammatory and anti oxidant properties making it ideal to ease the pain of arthritic changes. Not a cure but a good clear out of toxins for more mobility and comfort is brilliant. Hence not all trials work as you have to be assured of the curcumin content in the turmeric you buy. The human curcumin tablets are too strong for animals and people are advised to take a break after 3 months. I lost a stone in weight when I was taking them.
Good quality turmeric is actually quite expensive so I now buy the Global Herbs guaranteed 3% 2kg tubs.
		
Click to expand...

Really!!!! Where do you buy them!!!!!!


----------



## YasandCrystal (25 June 2015)

The human curcumin I use is Natures Best high poteny turmeric around £20 for 120 tablets (3 months supply).


----------



## Molly's mum (25 June 2015)

It's not likely to make a difference eating it in an occasional curry.  For the amount actually in a curry you'd need to be eating it everyday and for every meal over a very long period of time before you stand a chance of seeing a difference.

I'm cautious about 'wonder cures' but I have to say if something is used on such a regular basis in our lives and someone says to up the dose a little to see if helps a particular condition then I certainly would give it a go.  If it wasn't for taking a slight risk on something unproven in pharma (well un admitted!) I would have lost my boy to Addisons and almost certainly my daughter would be dead.  I wouldn't dismiss something out of hand given the circumstances we found ourselves in and definitely not when the empirical evidence is strong even if the scientific studies are not conducted.  We can never lose sight of the fact that drug companies will never countenance 'natural' remedies 'cos there ain't no money in it' .  I think there is enough empirical evidence to be found here to at least try it and if it doesn't work for a particular person then fair enough but it might work for another.  

I would also urge caution as to where Turmeric is bought from.  I only buy it from sources I believe to be trustworthy in their sourcing.  Makes it more expensive but its important to be sure it's not been adulterated in any way.


----------



## wingedhorse (25 June 2015)

YasandCrystal said:



			It's curcumin that makes the difference JDee. Curcumin is attributed with the anti inflammatory and anti oxidant properties making it ideal to ease the pain of arthritic changes. Not a cure but a good clear out of toxins for more mobility and comfort is brilliant. Hence not all trials work as you have to be assured of the curcumin content in the turmeric you buy. The human curcumin tablets are too strong for animals and people are advised to take a break after 3 months. I lost a stone in weight when I was taking them.
Good quality turmeric is actually quite expensive so I now buy the Global Herbs guaranteed 3% 2kg tubs.
		
Click to expand...

I buy Valley View turmeric. It is very cheap. About £35 for 10kg delivered.

It states is certified as 3.5% Curcumin  see link with certificate.


----------



## spottybotty (25 June 2015)

southerncomfort said:



			Me too.  Tried it on my pony.  Nothing.  Tried it on me.  Suffered small stomach bleed.

The benefits have been wildly exaggerated in my view and much more research needs to be done.

The turmeric FB page is a bit scary, and they have not time for doubters!
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is quite scary when its touted as a wonder cure for almost anything including cancer! It just reminds me of Snake oil  It seems that Aloe juice is the next cure all  I dont know of any Vets (and I work with quite a few) that would recommend using this for the treatment of anything!


----------



## Molly's mum (25 June 2015)

My vet recommended giving Turmeric a try.  

I don't know if anyone has heard of Dr Jean Dodds (you can check her biog out on google).  Jean is the worlds leading authority on autoimmune conditions in dogs, set up and runs Hemopet, set up the canine blood bank in the US and the UK (works with Mik Herrtage, Dean of Queens, Cambridge) etc. etc...  she also recommends using turmeric for dogs and horses.  she has developed an serious interest in nutrition for dogs and how food interacts with the genome.  I've just bought her new book of nutrigenomics...fascinating.  Jean is currently reviewing Molly's tests, X-rays and recommended treatments...with my equine vets agreement I should add.  My small animal vet is already a big fan.


----------



## YasandCrystal (25 June 2015)

The whole Turmeric User Group and its multi national membership was set up by an Australian vet Doug English. My vet uses turmeric.  People are right to be sceptical, after all it was believed the world was flat for centuries. Using turmeric is infact going back to Mother Earth cures of herbs and spices. It always surprises me how cautious people are with these natural remedies yet often eat ready meals and supermarket meat and vegetables which are packed with a myriad of harmful substances in the form of colourings and preservatives, without a second thought.


----------



## JDee (25 June 2015)

Are there any independent credible clinical trials to verify its effectiveness?
The placebo effect in these things always springs to mind
Its quite expensive if it really doesn't do anything
Herbs and spices do have their uses - as does does any form of healthy eating but back in 'ye olde dayes' before modern medicines people died in the droves of simple infections and illnesses that we think nothing of now so I for one wouldn't want to take a step backwards in that direction


----------



## hollyandivy123 (25 June 2015)

curcumin has been shown scientifically to effect the regulation of the inflammation event, this is a multifaceted biological response and depending on what is causing the inflammation will have a positive effect or no effect at all. 

did you know a large proportion of compounds which are going through pharma screening for infection control or tumor response  and other diseases have been derived from the structure of naturally occurring compounds. 

Aspirin comes originally from silver birch
clove oil is a natural anesthetic (good for pulling manes)

the statement that people died in droves before modern medicine is a little misleading, it took many years to realize that infection came from bacteria, it took a scientist to discover the connection from a zone a clearance in bacterial growth plate and the production of antibiotics, again a naturally occurring molecule.


scientists are going back to the good oldie days to isolate other antimicrobial compounds for the treatment of infection resistant to modern medicine
without the naturally occurring starting point a lot of compounds which you think of as modern medicine would not be here.

also the placebo effect can only occur if the participant thinks they are taking something that will benefit, an animal does not have this understanding, i agree the effect could occur with the owner but not the patient in this case.


----------



## Spreebok (25 June 2015)

YasandCrystal said:



			The whole Turmeric User Group and its multi national membership was set up by an Australian vet Doug English. My vet uses turmeric.  People are right to be sceptical, after all it was believed the world was flat for centuries. Using turmeric is infact going back to Mother Earth cures of herbs and spices. It always surprises me how cautious people are with these natural remedies yet often eat ready meals and supermarket meat and vegetables which are packed with a myriad of harmful substances in the form of colourings and preservatives, without a second thought.
		
Click to expand...

I think the problem is that it is touted to cure a huge range of things, even things we see as sometimes impossible to cure with Modern medicine, let alone herbs, such as cancer. I know I was really sceptical because of this, but I figured I'd give it a go for something as simple as itchy skin.


----------



## YasandCrystal (25 June 2015)

Spreebok I don't claim to understand anything scientific but I have read quite a lot about the benefits of turmeric and it will help a large range of ailments where there is toxin build up and inflammation throught it's anti inflammatory and anti oxidant properties.
It is not a cure and I would never tout it as such. I have a mare with aggressive ringbone in one fetlock  and she is now sound. The ringbone hasn't disappeared , but clearly the turmeric is making her feel sound and comfortable.
I don't profess to understand the anti carcinogenic properties, but it is claimed that turmeric slows the multiplication of cancer cells. The statistics about the incidence of cancer in Asian communities being so much lower than in western communities would seem to back up the claim. 
My veteran cob mare was like a different pony within a week on the turmeric. It was winter when I started, there were no dietary changes other than the addition of turmeric and linseed and pepper and she started moving so well and became so forward. At 22 years old I am sure she has changes and we now regularly enjoy 15 mile pedi stance rides and did the 20 mile Newmarket ride last autumn. I am not imagining the improvement.
I get annoyed at some of the stupid claims and questions I read on the user group. I agree some people seem to think to turn to turmeric for just about any ailment which to my mind is clearly stupid. You get extremes of people in many circumstances, but that's life.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 June 2015)

There are quite a few studies on the Turmeric User group related to Alzheimer's, plaque and inflammation. Pretty damned convincing, especially the case studies. 

P.S. Aspirin is from willow, not birch.


----------



## Spreebok (25 June 2015)

YasandCrystal said:



			Spreebok I don't claim to understand anything scientific but I have read quite a lot about the benefits of turmeric and it will help a large range of ailments where there is toxin build up and inflammation throught it's anti inflammatory and anti oxidant properties.
It is not a cure and I would never tout it as such. I have a mare with aggressive ringbone in one fetlock  and she is now sound. The ringbone hasn't disappeared , but clearly the turmeric is making her feel sound and comfortable.
I don't profess to understand the anti carcinogenic properties, but it is claimed that turmeric slows the multiplication of cancer cells. The statistics about the incidence of cancer in Asian communities being so much lower than in western communities would seem to back up the claim. 
My veteran cob mare was like a different pony within a week on the turmeric. It was winter when I started, there were no dietary changes other than the addition of turmeric and linseed and pepper and she started moving so well and became so forward. At 22 years old I am sure she has changes and we now regularly enjoy 15 mile pedi stance rides and did the 20 mile Newmarket ride last autumn. I am not imagining the improvement.
I get annoyed at some of the stupid claims and questions I read on the user group. I agree some people seem to think to turn to turmeric for just about any ailment which to my mind is clearly stupid. You get extremes of people in many circumstances, but that's life.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, don't get me wrong, I'm not dissing it, using it for my mare! I'm just pointing out that people tend to get put off things that supposedly cure everything from A - Z, so I can see how it gets a bad rep in a way


----------



## CeeBee (3 July 2015)

My horse has COPD which causes his breathing to be greatly increased and makes him headshake. A couple of years ago I read about the benefits of using turmeric with COPD/headshaking and thought it worth a try. I can't say I noticed any difference and when it ran out, didn't bother buying any more. 
This year his COPD has been much worse and so he had to go on to flixotide inhalers at great expense. As he was using one a week I spent hours scouring the internet on cheaper alternatives. I came across the turmeric users group on facebook and read about using pepper and oil along with the turmeric. I bought myself a decent quality 5kg bag and got some pepper and oil.
Within a week my boy was like a different horse. Much more forward going and when I had vet out for routine vaccs, she said his breathing was back to within the normal range and to start reducing the inhalers.
Ok, so it is possible that after 8 weeks of using the inhalers they have suddenly taken effect, but bit of a coincidence that it coincided with the use of turmeric.  At £10 for a 5kg bag which will probably last me at least 6 months, I'm definitely going to keep up with it


----------



## Caramac71 (3 July 2015)

CeeBee said:



			My horse has COPD which causes his breathing to be greatly increased and makes him headshake. A couple of years ago I read about the benefits of using turmeric with COPD/headshaking and thought it worth a try. I can't say I noticed any difference and when it ran out, didn't bother buying any more. 
This year his COPD has been much worse and so he had to go on to flixotide inhalers at great expense. As he was using one a week I spent hours scouring the internet on cheaper alternatives. I came across the turmeric users group on facebook and read about using pepper and oil along with the turmeric. I bought myself a decent quality 5kg bag and got some pepper and oil.
Within a week my boy was like a different horse. Much more forward going and when I had vet out for routine vaccs, she said his breathing was back to within the normal range and to start reducing the inhalers.
Ok, so it is possible that after 8 weeks of using the inhalers they have suddenly taken effect, but bit of a coincidence that it coincided with the use of turmeric.  At £10 for a 5kg bag which will probably last me at least 6 months, I'm definitely going to keep up with it 

Click to expand...

Can I ask which brand you buy?  I'm just starting to use this on our horse and I picked up the 100g East End brand from Tesco as I know that's recommended but if I'm going to use it long term then I need to find somewhere to buy it in bigger quantities.


----------



## mightymammoth (3 July 2015)

I use it as my horse has summer related RAO. I feed micronisied linseed anyway as hes unshod. Seems less itchy and less coughing on it.


----------



## CeeBee (3 July 2015)

I got it from here http://www.theasiancookshop.co.uk/b...g-4207-p.asp?gclid=CL2qwNbDv8YCFbDJtAodvLoKQg
£10.99 plus postage. I also emailed the manufacturer and they told me the curcumin content is 3 to 4%, so that is a good amount. Good luck


----------

